# Now Karbonn launches their ICS tablet



## miltus_31 (Apr 6, 2012)

Karbonn Mobile have also announced their ICS tablet named Smart Tab 1 with the following specification

1. 1.2Ghz cpu
2. Android 4.0.3
3. 2MP front camera
4. expandable memory upto 32 GB
5. wifi b/g/n
6. HDMI
7. 3700 mAh battery
8. 3g via dongle
9. 1080p video playback

Though no word on pricing.

official link
Karbonn Smart Tab 1


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 7, 2012)

But wat about quality


----------



## koolent (Apr 7, 2012)

^^ point


----------



## pramudit (Apr 7, 2012)

Tablet wars begin....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2012)

Stock Android, pretty please?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2012)

They are not mentioning full system config. I think its same allwinner A10 cortex A8 based tablet.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 7, 2012)

Well the next big thing will be SIM supported tablet


----------



## dipesh2k100 (Apr 25, 2012)

Confused again....

Which one is better Micromax Funbook or Karbonn SmartTab ???

Also do anyone knows the expected date of release or Karbonn SmartTab ???


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> But wat about quality



I saw this tablet was gifted to an IPL Player (Maximum Catch Taker or something like that) alongwith 75k bucks, made me laugh as he'll surely donate or throw the good 4 nothing tablet


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Some info about the pricing. Check here: Karbonn Smart Tab 1 Tablet Specification ,Features & Price in India ? Techadda


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2012)

Whoa!!! Small time companies are on a roll. First Micromax, then Lava and now Karbonn?

Big companies...U SLEEPING?


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 27, 2012)

^^
All this Tabs are the same, just re-branded with different companies.

Big Companies are targetting a different segment of buyers with more features and proprietary OS and all.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 27, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Whoa!!! Small time companies are on a roll. First Micromax, then Lava and now Karbonn?
> 
> Big companies...U SLEEPING?



There is not much profit margin in this segment for big companies to hold their breath.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2012)

Indeed, but the features are not bad on these ones as well.



Liverpool_fan said:


> There is not much profit margin in this segment for big companies to hold their breath.



Still good for us. Only if I could swallow my ego to pick up something like this.


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2012)

^ i swallowed the ego and got a funbook, and not at all disappointed

karbon 
1.2Ghz cpu - was displayed in Tv AD as an xBurst proccy ( dunno what it means)
all the specs are almost similar to Funbook , Except the battery and camera..
now all depends upon how well they are going to price it..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 28, 2012)

azzu said:


> ^ i swallowed the ego and got a funbook, and not at all disappointed
> 
> karbon
> 1.2Ghz cpu - was displayed in Tv AD as an xBurst proccy ( dunno what it means)
> ...



Check this *link*


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2012)

^ they're claiming its built mainly to provide long working time on battery , 
so at least funbook and a10 have two different types of hardware.. 
this will be interesting , waiting for benchmark results


----------



## kool (Apr 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Whoa!!! Small time companies are on a roll. First Micromax, then Lava and now Karbonn?
> 
> Big companies...U SLEEPING?


 LAVA la kaun sa?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2012)

So many budget tablets now. They have given many options to prospective buyers.
Most of them are having same configuration and also Android 4.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 30, 2012)

kool said:


> LAVA la kaun sa?





He is referring to LAVA XOLO X900 the worlds first intel based smarphone from indian company LAVA. It is a highend phone, very much in news due the being the first intel phone.


----------



## batman (Apr 30, 2012)

As per the karbonn website the price is 6990..At this price and comparing the features with mm funbook i think this is a better deal than funbook.But the thing is tab is still not available and is still in booking stage in their website.Also how is the brand karbonn compared to micromax?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2012)

batman said:
			
		

> how is the brand
> karbonn compared to micromax?


 its even worser. I would recommend the Funbook to anyone rather than this.


----------



## kool (May 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> its even worser. I would recommend the Funbook to anyone rather than this.




any specific reason? I'm thinking to buy karbonn as it has good battery life.


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

kool said:


> any specific reason? I'm thinking to buy karbonn as it has good battery life.



Because its based on xburst soc which not ARM based so most of the app. will not support in this tab. Reason: Most of the app. is optimized for arm based soc which is  there on Micromax funbook.


----------



## Champ (May 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Because its based on xburst soc which not ARM based so most of the app. will not support in this tab. Reason: Most of the app. is optimized for arm based soc which is  there on Micromax funbook.



link to Source describing SOC of Karbonn Tab please


----------



## kool (May 29, 2012)

anyone bought KARBONN tab?


----------



## noob (May 29, 2012)

azzu said:


> ^ i swallowed the ego and got a funbook, and not at all disappointed
> 
> karbon
> 1.2Ghz cpu - was displayed in Tv AD as an xBurst proccy ( dunno what it means)
> ...



Rs.6990


----------



## rajnusker (May 29, 2012)

What about screen resolution? Is it 720p?


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2012)

^^ dont think so. 
And how is the XBurst CPU in performance? ANy reviews or comparison? Most of these tablets have this same chipset i guess.. ?


----------



## azzu (May 30, 2012)

^ AFAIK this one has a different chipset


----------



## esumitkumar (May 30, 2012)

Shopclues is running an offer for this : New Karbonn ? Smart Tab 1 7.1" With Android 4 Icecream Sandwich

Is Karbonn better than MM Funbook ? Does it support all dongles ? 3700 Mah battery seems to be gud !


----------

